#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  حسام عمر في محطات أبناء مصر

## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اهلا ومرحباً بك حسام عمر..
اهلا بك معنا في محطات ابناء مصر وسعيدة بتواجدك معنا في هذه الجولة ...

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أختي الفاضله بوكي


بداية يا ريت تعرفنا متى كان إشتراكك في المنتدى وكيفية التعرف عليه؟

عن طريق جوجل كنت أبحث عن برامج و دخلت على أحد موضوعات الأخت الفاضله سمسمه ومن طبعي عندما يعجبني موضوع لا بد من أرد....فأشتركت
وكان أول واحد يراسلني أخي الفاضل أحمد ناصر و أحسست بمدى الأخوه الصادقه في كلامه
وحين أشتركت كنت أنا و الأزهري و صلادينو تقريباً في وقت واحد
وكانت قاعة الرياضه لسه منشأه حديثاً فلزمتها 



نصل لأول محطة لك في المنتدى
يا ترى في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الذي سنقف عنده..
ما هو سب اختيارك لتلك القاعة ولهذا الموضوع لنقف عندهما في اولى محطاتنا في المنتدى؟

قد تتعجبي أني أعشق قاعة التاريخ
وأعشق مواضيع القاعه وأقرأها بأستمرار والموضوع عشان يركز في زهني أقرأه عدة مرات
المواضيع كلها أجمد من بعض
ولكني سأختر موضوع شدني بشده
فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك

ما هو الموقف الذي لا تنساه كلما ذكر اسم "منتدى ابناء مصر" ؟

اللقاءات التي تجمعني بالأخوه و الأخوات


عبارات... لمن توجهها:
- غيبتك طالت
بسنت - سمسمه - الصعيدي - صلادينو - ميمو المصري - سامح عطيه - ليدر -عز الدين - عمرو صالح - نوسه - محمود زايد - يراع.

- اي ان كان ما حدث اللي فات مات
بالنسبه لي فذاكرة الصرعات عندي مثل ذاكرة الذبابه أخرها 5 ثواني

- وجودك بيفرق كتير يا ريت تواجدك يكون اكثر
الأستاذ معتز فطين - الأستاذ عاطف هلال - الأستاذ مصطفى سلام - الأستاذ فاضل

- هذا المكان ضم الكثير من الذكريات.. سعيد انني كنت طرف معك فيها
قاعة الرياضه بكل موقفها والهزار اللي فيها

- ألم يحن وقت مراجعة النفس..
كثيرون !!!!!!!!


عادة تفسر المواقف حسب رؤية كل منا ..
ما هو الموقف الذي اثر فيك وكنت أسأت تفسيره وتبين لك عكس رؤيتك بعد ذلك 

موقف بيني وبين أخ فاضل أحبه خارج المنتدى أكثر من أثناء وجوده في المنتدى

انت كده بتثير فضول الأعضاء ههههههههه


ونتوقف عند ثاني محطاتك في المنتدى ..أين ؟
ماذا يعني لك هذا الموضوع؟ وهل له موقف تتذكره؟

قاعة الرياضه

موضوع أخبار الزمالك بإسمه القديم والجديد ياما شاف معارك ولا أفضل تذكر أي موقف


في بعض الاحيان تكون الردود في الموضوع لها صدى وقوة لدرجة تساعد على إنجاح الموضوع أكثر...
اختر لنا ردين من تلك الردود التي توقفت عندها واعجبت بها وماذا استوقفك فيها؟

ردود دراجون شادو ومظلوم و زيزو

الأول عند بداية دخوله المنتدى ردوده كانت تثري المواضيع بشده

الثاني حميته ودفاعه عن وجهة نظره حتى لو أقتنع بأن رأيه خطأ

الثالث خفة دمه في كل ردوده


في تقديرك ما هو :
- القرار الذي تأخر كثيراً في المنتدى

التطوير والسيرفر الذي أضاع أعضاء كثيرون

- القرار الذي تم التسرع في أخذه

وقف أي عضويه بدون تأني وسؤال الموقوف.


ما هو مفهوم حرية التعبير عن الرأي بالنسبة لك؟؟ ومتى تقول اهلاً بالديكتاتورية؟

الديموقراطيه هي حرية الجميع في أبداء أرئهم بدون ضرر للأخرين

وأكره الدكتاتوريه رغم أنها موجوده فينا بحكم التأقلم عليها


كلمة توجهها لأحد أعضاء المنتدى أو أكثر... فلمن وماذا تقول فيها؟

كلمة لكل المشتركين في أبناء مصر اعضاء ومشرفين ومراقبين ومشرفين عموم
هذا المكان فخر لنا جميعاً لأنه شهد الكثير من ذكرياتنا الجميلة.... حقيقي سعيد بكم ومعكم


وها نحن نصل إلى المحطة الثالثة والأخيرة
يا ترى سنختم جولتنا في اي من القاعات وما هو الموضوع الأخير لنا فيها؟

قاعة المناسبات بكل موضعها

وقاعة المسابقات

الأتنين أجمد من بعض


وهل يوجد موضوع كنت تود الحديث عنه لم تتح الفرصة للكلام عنه في اللقاء

ليس لدي أي أقوال أخرى


كل الشكر لك حسام عمر على إتاحة الفرصة لي وللأعضاء الكرام للتجول معك عبر اروقة هذا المكان الجميل والمحبب إلى نفسي وأتمنى ان تكون سعدت معنا فيها

بارك الله فيكي وفي جميع أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر السابقين واللاحقين
وكل عام وحضرتكم جميعاً بألف خير

  

ونلتقي معكم الجمعة 18 نوفمبر مع ضيف جديد في محطات أبناء مصر

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ** 
> 
> * 
> عادة تفسر المواقف حسب رؤية كل منا ..
> ما هو الموقف الذي اثر فيك وكنت أسأت تفسيره وتبين لك عكس رؤيتك بعد ذلك 
> 
> موقف بيني وبين أخ فاضل أحبه خارج المنتدى أكثر من أثناء وجوده في المنتدى
> 
> انت كده بتثير فضول الأعضاء ههههههههه
> ...


 

 ::  ::  :: 

*  أكيد أنا... أكيد أنا...




*

----------


## nariman

*بلدياتي العزيز جدااا 

اجابات قصيرة للغاية ..على غير المتوقع
ده انا افتكرت بوكي غلطت في العنوان ونزلتك قبل المحطة 

 كانت مفاجأة ليا اني أعرف حبك لقاعة التاريخ.. بما انك تعتبر عنوان ورمز لقاعة الرياضة من سنين
 بس اللي مش كان مفاجأة ليا أبدا وأعتبره عنوان لشخصيتك دوما هي حكاية ذاكرة الذبابة اللي انت وصفت به نفسك
 فعلا يا حسام انت كده..انسان قلبه أبيض بمعنى الكلمة
 ماتقدرش تحمل لغيرك إلا الخير وماتقدرش تشيل في قلبك من انسان لأكثر من 5 ثواني
 ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك نقاء وصدق*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*ربنا يباركل فى عمرك يا حسام فرحت الصراحه لما قريت المحطه بتاعتك بس انا ليه سوال صغير اد الذبابه بردو  لما انت قلبك ابيض وكلنا عارفين كده طيب ليه شايل الكره ده كله للاهلى  هو مش الاهلى ده مخلوق من مخلوقات ربنا يعنى  حقيقى قلبك ابيض وعن تجربه والله يا جسام وشكرا وفعلا بعتز جدا بصداقتك والاخوه الى مابينا يا كبير  
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حسام عمر حبيبى فعلا
ابن بلد طيب ومجدع وعشرى وإجتماعى لأبعد الحدود
من أول مشاركات له فى المنتدى ربطتنى به صداقة ومحبة كبيرة جدا
وهو واحد من أربع أشخاص فى المنتدى قابلتهم وجها لوجه فى الحياة الواقعية
ياما كلمتنى فى التليفون يا حسام علشان تطمئن عليا قبل ما نمرتك تضيع منى ونمرتى تضيع منك ياريت تبقى تبعتهالى فى رسالة خاصة
تزاملنا فى الإشراف على قاعة الرياضة فى فترة من أجمل فترات المنتدى وكانت القاعة نشيطة للغاية فى الوقت ده زى أغلب قاعات المنتدى..كان فعلا عصر المنتدى الذهبى والذى نأمل فى أن يعود من جديد زى الأول وأحسن..
حسام أول ما بدأ فى المنتدى كان بسم الله ما شاء الله صاروخ فى المشاركات وفى المواضيع
لدرجة إنه عمل رقم قياسى فى عدد المشاركات بالنسبة لتاريخ تسجيله الحديث فى وقتها
ياريت يا حسام ترجع تانى بنفس حماسك القديم وروحك الجميلة وسلامة طويتك التى تجعل كل الناس تحبك وتسعد بتواجدك
لك منى كل الحب والمودة يا صاحبى الجميل
 ::

----------


## loly_h

*مفاجأة جميلة أوى بوكـــاية

حسام عمر مرة واحدة

ياألف اهلا وسهلا

بأطيب قلب في المنتدى

منور ... منور ... منور ياحسام

وادى وردة اهى تحية لأطيب زملكاوى



وبشكرك على مشاركتنا لمحطاتك الجميلة

والف شكر بوكـــايتى ...*

----------


## ندى الايام

السلام عليكم 
الاستاذ حسام عمر برغم عدم معرفتى الشخصية بحضرتك
لكن فى الكام ميتنج بتوع المنتدى شوفت حضرتك
شخص طبيعى وتلقائى ومحترم ومحب جدا للاطفال 
اهتمامك بيهم كان ملحوظ وميحبش الاطفال ويتعامل معاهم وكأنه من سنهم الا صاحب قلب ابيض 
بس مش معنى انى قلبك ابيض تحب الزمالك اوى كدا  :: 
تحياتى لحضرتك وبالتوفيق

----------


## حسام عمر

*الف ألف شكر على الموضوع الرائع


وكيف لا يكون رائع

فمعنى زهرة البوكي زهرة الخير

وربنا يجعله عامر
*

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 
حسام عمر صاحب القلب الأبيض

سعدت جدا بمتابعتك في المحطة 

وكمان سعدت أكثر إني لقيت حد إجاباته في الموضوع مختصرة أكثر مني 
(ده بس علسان بوكي تبطل تضرب بيا المثل في الاختصار(

بوكي .. كما قلت سابقاً لن أمل من تكرار الشكر ... كل الشكر لك

----------


## اليمامة

أهلا بك أخى الفاضل حسام 
محطة رائقة وسريعة جدا ولكنها مباشرة وتعطى احساس أن من يتحدث يشعر بالثقة فى نفسه وفى المنتدى وفى الآخرين ..وهذه بالتأكيد بشائر محبة مستديمة وسريرة صافية ..
لم نلتق فى أى الموضوعات ربما بشكل مباشر .. ولكنى - فى هذه المحطة ومن آراء الآخرين التى كانت أكثر امتلاءا ومعرفة بك - عرفت شخصك معرفة موثوق فيها ..فأفضل معرفة لشخص .. دائما هى معرفته من خلال الآخرين .. كما لاحظت دائما دوامك على الدخول والمشاركة بفاعلية وبشكل منتظم ..وأتمنى أن نراك دائما وفى نشاط أكثف مثل السابق كما قال عنك أخونا العزيز أحمد ناصر ..

شكرا لك وللعزيزة بوكى 

 :f2:

----------


## عصام كابو

*أوبااااااااااااا
صديقي و حبيبي و أخويا ابو قلب ابيض بخطين حمر هو اللي سايق القطار* 

*نورت القطار و الدنيا كلها يا حُبي .. المواضيع اللي اخترتها كلها جميلة يا حسام.. بما فيها موضوع اخبار الزمالك* 

*هاقولك على ملحوظة مهمة يا حُس انت عارف انك اخترت موضوع اخبار الزمالك ليكون المحطة الثانية في محطاتك..* 
*يا ترى ده بقى بحكم العادة و التعود على وضع الزمالك في المركز الثاني ولا إيه* 
*الظاهر العقل الباطن هو السبب 

معلش بقى القافية حكمت يا حس* 

*شكرا يا حسام بك على الرحلة الجميلة* 
*و الشكر موصول طبعاً للرائعة بوكي  و برضه مش هازهق زي د. مصطفي من تكرار الشكر*

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

*موضوع جميل جداً واستمتعت بقرائته والله
تحية طيبة لصاحبة الموضوع ولحسام باشا*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *موضوع جميل جداً واستمتعت بقرائته والله
> تحية طيبة لصاحبة الموضوع ولحسام باشا*


مش ممكن ليك واحشه والله يابنى  :f:

----------


## عصام كابو

*ازيك يا عندليييييييييييييب..  
يا ترى لسه بتترجم افلام هندية؟؟*

----------


## حسام عمر

> *  أكيد أنا... أكيد أنا...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*حضرتك أصبت كبد الحقيقه

الدكتور جمال شخص عطوف وحنون في اللقائات

لكن داخل المنتدى ولا هولاكو في زمانه

وجهة نظري ولا أقصد بها أي أسائة أدب لاقدر الله
*

----------


## حسام عمر

> *بلدياتي العزيز جدااا 
> 
> اجابات قصيرة للغاية ..على غير المتوقع
> ده انا افتكرت بوكي غلطت في العنوان ونزلتك قبل المحطة 
> 
>  كانت مفاجأة ليا اني أعرف حبك لقاعة التاريخ.. بما انك تعتبر عنوان ورمز لقاعة الرياضة من سنين
>  بس اللي مش كان مفاجأة ليا أبدا وأعتبره عنوان لشخصيتك دوما هي حكاية ذاكرة الذبابة اللي انت وصفت به نفسك
>  فعلا يا حسام انت كده..انسان قلبه أبيض بمعنى الكلمة
>  ماتقدرش تحمل لغيرك إلا الخير وماتقدرش تشيل في قلبك من انسان لأكثر من 5 ثواني
>  ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك نقاء وصدق*



*بارك الله فيكي يا ناريمان

أنا بعشق التاريخ منذ صغري  لأعتباري من ينسى تاريخه فلا مستقبل له

وغاوي سياسه  بس كنت بخاف 

والثوره خلتني كمن كان في جره وخرج لبره


اما عن باقي الشكر فهو أحد سيم الزملكويه اللي أتشرف بأنتمائي لهم
*

----------


## حسام عمر

> *ربنا يباركل فى عمرك يا حسام فرحت الصراحه لما قريت المحطه بتاعتك بس انا ليه سوال صغير اد الذبابه بردو  لما انت قلبك ابيض وكلنا عارفين كده طيب ليه شايل الكره ده كله للاهلى  هو مش الاهلى ده مخلوق من مخلوقات ربنا يعنى  حقيقى قلبك ابيض وعن تجربه والله يا جسام وشكرا وفعلا بعتز جدا بصداقتك والاخوه الى مابينا يا كبير  
> *



*هو عشان انا أتخن منك بكام كيلو أبقى جسام

ماشي يا مستر شكمان



و أنا لا أكره النادي اللي انتا ذكرته ولا بحبه  

أنا بعشق نادي الزمالك  وبحب بعض فرق الدوري 

أنما النادي اللي أنتا ذكرت أسمه لا أهتم به من الأساس

دمت في أتم صحه أخي الحبيب زيزو 

فيه صوره  ليك عندي على الفيس وانا بعلمك العوم تفطس من الضحك لاداعي لنشرها
*

----------


## حسام عمر

> حسام عمر حبيبى فعلا
> ابن بلد طيب ومجدع وعشرى وإجتماعى لأبعد الحدود
> من أول مشاركات له فى المنتدى ربطتنى به صداقة ومحبة كبيرة جدا
> وهو واحد من أربع أشخاص فى المنتدى قابلتهم وجها لوجه فى الحياة الواقعية
> ياما كلمتنى فى التليفون يا حسام علشان تطمئن عليا قبل ما نمرتك تضيع منى ونمرتى تضيع منك ياريت تبقى تبعتهالى فى رسالة خاصة
> تزاملنا فى الإشراف على قاعة الرياضة فى فترة من أجمل فترات المنتدى وكانت القاعة نشيطة للغاية فى الوقت ده زى أغلب قاعات المنتدى..كان فعلا عصر المنتدى الذهبى والذى نأمل فى أن يعود من جديد زى الأول وأحسن..
> حسام أول ما بدأ فى المنتدى كان بسم الله ما شاء الله صاروخ فى المشاركات وفى المواضيع
> لدرجة إنه عمل رقم قياسى فى عدد المشاركات بالنسبة لتاريخ تسجيله الحديث فى وقتها
> ياريت يا حسام ترجع تانى بنفس حماسك القديم وروحك الجميلة وسلامة طويتك التى تجعل كل الناس تحبك وتسعد بتواجدك
> لك منى كل الحب والمودة يا صاحبى الجميل


*أخي الكريم أحمد ناصر

لاأنسى اليوم اللي غلست عليك فيه وعزمت نفسي عندك

وكان تجمع المفروض في العاشر من رمضان

بس انتهى على تجمعي مع حضرتك ومعانا الشاعر الجميل حسن عبد الحليم و المشاكس زيزو والشخص الرابع اللي حضرتك قبلتهما  الصعيدي وعصام كابو فكده حضرتك محسبتش واحد أكيد زيزو عشان الرفيع اللي فينا

بجد كنت محتاج أسئلك أسئله أسترشاديه كثيره في هذا التوقيت


لو حضرتك متصلتش حكتب هنا في الموضوع أنه حضرتك متصلتش



ربنا يوفقك ويبركلك في أسرتك الكريمه
*

----------


## حسام عمر

> *مفاجأة جميلة أوى بوكـــاية
> 
> حسام عمر مرة واحدة
> 
> ياألف اهلا وسهلا
> 
> بأطيب قلب في المنتدى
> 
> منور ... منور ... منور ياحسام
> ...



*ربنا يكرمك ويباركللك يا أختي الفاضله


وربنا يبركلك في أبك الزملكاوي الأصيل


رائعه بشده الورده تم رفعها على الفيس
*

----------


## حسام عمر

> السلام عليكم 
> الاستاذ حسام عمر برغم عدم معرفتى الشخصية بحضرتك
> لكن فى الكام ميتنج بتوع المنتدى شوفت حضرتك
> شخص طبيعى وتلقائى ومحترم ومحب جدا للاطفال 
> اهتمامك بيهم كان ملحوظ وميحبش الاطفال ويتعامل معاهم وكأنه من سنهم الا صاحب قلب ابيض 
> بس مش معنى انى قلبك ابيض تحب الزمالك اوى كدا 
> تحياتى لحضرتك وبالتوفيق



*ربنا يبركلك ويكرمك يا رب

أنا أعشق الأطفال واتمنى أني أنشأ دار للأيتام 


الأطفال بذكائهم بمرحهم متعه جميله


من 11 شهر كان عندي شعار 

الزمالك مش نادي بنشجعه ده وطن بنعشقه


بس بعد الثوره غيرته 

للزمالك  نادي أحبه  في وطني اللي بعشقه مصر

وواضح أني حرجع للشعار الأول
*

----------


## حسام عمر

> *حضرتك أصبت كبد الحقيقه
> 
> الدكتور جمال شخص عطوف وحنون في اللقائات
> 
> لكن داخل المنتدى ولا هولاكو في زمانه
> 
> وجهة نظري ولا أقصد بها أي أسائة أدب لاقدر الله
> *


*
** كنت أقصد أبن البلد كمان بنفس الكلام بس واضح أنه مازال متأثر* 

*لهذا لم يرد في الموضوع*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *الف ألف شكر على الموضوع الرائع
> وكيف لا يكون رائع
> فمعنى زهرة البوكي زهرة الخير
> وربنا يجعله عامر*


العفو على ايه يا فندم الشكر لك لتواجدك ومشاركتك الجميلة المختصرة  :: 
ايوة يا حسام زهرة الخير انت عندك اي رأي تاني  :3:  والا اي معنى تاني مثلاً  :3: 
******************
لولي
د/ مصطفى
اليمامة
عصام كابو

الف شكر لكلماتكم وتشجيعكم بجد بيفرق معايا كتير اوي ربنا يبارك لكم

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *موضوع جميل جداً واستمتعت بقرائته والله
> تحية طيبة لصاحبة الموضوع ولحسام باشا*


مش معقول ....حمد الله على السلامة 
ازيك يا عندليب واخبارك ايه؟ فينك يا ابني 
يا رب تكون كل امورك بخير ونشوفك دايماً من تاني معانا

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## حسام عمر

> السلام عليكم 
> حسام عمر صاحب القلب الأبيض
> 
> سعدت جدا بمتابعتك في المحطة 
> 
> وكمان سعدت أكثر إني لقيت حد إجاباته في الموضوع مختصرة أكثر مني 
> (ده بس علسان بوكي تبطل تضرب بيا المثل في الاختصار(
> 
> بوكي .. كما قلت سابقاً لن أمل من تكرار الشكر ... كل الشكر لك


*شوفت يا دكتور أديك مختصر 3 نقط كمان

بس أنا طول عمري بتاع كلمتين وبس في ردودي وموضوعاتي

شرفت بمعرفتك بشده يا دكتور

و ربنا يوفقك يا رب
*

----------


## حسام عمر

> *ربنا يكرمك ويباركللك يا أختي الفاضله
> 
> 
> وربنا يبركلك في أبك الزملكاوي الأصيل
> 
> 
> رائعه بشده الورده تم رفعها على الفيس
> *


*
ربنا يبركلك في أبنك الزملكاوي الكبير

لاحظت الأن انه الحرف ناقص*

----------


## حسام عمر

> أهلا بك أخى الفاضل حسام 
> محطة رائقة وسريعة جدا ولكنها مباشرة وتعطى احساس أن من يتحدث يشعر بالثقة فى نفسه وفى المنتدى وفى الآخرين ..وهذه بالتأكيد بشائر محبة مستديمة وسريرة صافية ..
> لم نلتق فى أى الموضوعات ربما بشكل مباشر .. ولكنى - فى هذه المحطة ومن آراء الآخرين التى كانت أكثر امتلاءا ومعرفة بك - عرفت شخصك معرفة موثوق فيها ..فأفضل معرفة لشخص .. دائما هى معرفته من خلال الآخرين .. كما لاحظت دائما دوامك على الدخول والمشاركة بفاعلية وبشكل منتظم ..وأتمنى أن نراك دائما وفى نشاط أكثف مثل السابق كما قال عنك أخونا العزيز أحمد ناصر ..
> 
> شكرا لك وللعزيزة بوكى



*ربنا يكرمك ويباركلك يا ندى


اليومين دول عندنا أنتخابات مشغول بها

عوزين نختار صح


من 130 مرشح فردي يوجد 113 فلول و 3 أسلامين حزبي الالحريه والعداله والنور  و 2 تجمع و12 مرشح فيهم 6 رائعين لا يمتلكون نقود دعايه ولأقتناعنا بهم كشباب حي الوايلي نقوم بحملة توعيه بلأنتخاب وطريقته وبرامج المرشحين لسكان الحي  لأختيار برلمان مميز



ما أسائني حزب كنت أضنه محترم زي الوفد مرشحينه فلول من حزب منحل

ومليونيات  ومرور على أحزب عاوز أفهمهم وكده

فلهذا لاأنشغلت في الأونه الأخيره

حتى مباريات الفريق اللي بحبه مبتبعهاش

رغم أقتناعي بأنه مجهودي تعب على الفاضي بس مش عاوز أصدق هذا الأقتناع


يبدوا أني فضفضت باللي في قلبي كالعاده
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *ربنا يكرمك ويباركلك يا ندى
> 
> 
> اليومين دول عندنا أنتخابات مشغول بها
> 
> عوزين نختار صح
> 
> 
> من 130 مرشح فردي يوجد 113 فلول و 3 أسلامين حزبي الالحريه والعداله والنور  و 2 تجمع و12 مرشح فيهم 6 رائعين لا يمتلكون نقود دعايه ولأقتناعنا بهم كشباب حي الوايلي نقوم بحملة توعيه بلأنتخاب وطريقته وبرامج المرشحين لسكان الحي  لأختيار برلمان مميز
> ...



أين أسماء المرشحين  ..... لم تظهر حتى الآن  في الموقع  الحكومي الخائب  ...... وعجبي!

http://www.elections2011.eg/

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *حضرتك أصبت كبد الحقيقه
> 
> الدكتور جمال شخص عطوف وحنون في اللقائات (اللقاءات)
> 
> لكن داخل المنتدى ولا هولاكو في زمانه
> 
> وجهة نظري ولا أقصد بها أي أسائة ( إساءة) أدب لاقدر الله 
> *



مع تحيات هولاكو زمانه

----------


## جيهان محمد على

معلش يا حسام كنت منتظرة ترد شوية فى الموضوع عشان بس تتكلم شوية اكتر  :: 
بجد انت انسان جميل جدا يا حسام وقلبك ابيض لون الفريق اللى بتشجعه فعلا وخلتنى اكون قناعة ان معظم الزملكاوية طيبين بجد وكمان حمالين أسية  :: 
هههههههههه 
على فكرة حكاية إنشاء ملجأ للاطفال اليتامى دى فكرة رائعة وانسانية جدا ورغم انى مازرتش ملاجئ كتير لكن بيسئنى جدا انى الاقى مستوى الرعاية متدنى وكل الاطفال رغم انهم طبعا مش اخوات ولا قرايب بس على وشهم مسحة حزن وانكسار مؤلمة جدا .... تحس كلهم شبه بعض ...!!!
عشان كدا اتمنيت ان حد يكون عنده حلم انشاء ملجا للاطفال بس يكون بيحبهم حقيقى ومايتعاملش معاهم على انهم (وحدات انسانية رقمية )غير قابلة للاحساس وكل وظيفته ان يأكلهم ويشربهم ويسكنهم آخر الليل فى سرايرهم ...ربنا يوفقك وتحقق حلمك ويقدرك على فعل الخير دايما يارب
تحياتى

----------


## حسام عمر

> أين أسماء المرشحين  ..... لم تظهر حتى الآن  في الموقع  الحكومي الخائب  ...... وعجبي!
> 
> http://www.elections2011.eg/



*
لما دخلت رقم بطاقتي ظهرت الأسماء والقوائم 

وأتصدمت أنه عندنا 15 قائمه 

لم يدعوا لنفسه إلا 3 قوائم منهم

وصدمت أنه مرشح حزب الحريه والعداله عمال أحد الفلول*

----------


## حسام عمر

بعتذر عن تأخر الردود 

بس للتحرير أحكام


وهل بجد  تم أطلاق غازات سامه

سنرى لو مصحتش الصبح أبقوا خد تاري من تنتاوي وعيسوي

----------


## اليمامة

> *ربنا يكرمك ويباركلك يا ندى
> 
> 
> اليومين دول عندنا أنتخابات مشغول بها
> 
> عوزين نختار صح
> 
> 
> من 130 مرشح فردي يوجد 113 فلول و 3 أسلامين حزبي الالحريه والعداله والنور  و 2 تجمع و12 مرشح فيهم 6 رائعين لا يمتلكون نقود دعايه ولأقتناعنا بهم كشباب حي الوايلي نقوم بحملة توعيه بلأنتخاب وطريقته وبرامج المرشحين لسكان الحي  لأختيار برلمان مميز
> ...


ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله يا حسام فى اختيار الأصلح 
ابتسمت لحماسك وايجابيتك ..أسعدنى كلامك والله
ياليت كل الناس مثلك 

ربنا معاكوا 
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> بعتذر عن تأخر الردود 
> 
> بس للتحرير أحكام
> 
> 
> وهل بجد  تم أطلاق غازات سامه
> 
> سنرى لو مصحتش الصبح أبقوا خد تاري من تنتاوي وعيسوي


ان شاء الله بخير ..
والشمس تشرق فى الغد 

 :f2:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> بعتذر عن تأخر الردود 
> 
> بس للتحرير أحكام
> 
> 
> وهل بجد  تم أطلاق غازات سامه
> 
> سنرى لو مصحتش الصبح أبقوا خد تاري من تنتاوي وعيسوي


حسام لو محتاج تنفس صناعى قولى  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ابن البلد

حبيب هارتي يا سوسو 

هههههههههههه
عارف إعلان أسرع أنترنت في مصر

أهو أنت اسرع ردود وأقصرها في المحطات
جميل أوي شعورك حسام 
فهو شعور طيب جدع بالفعل
أنت بس لو تبطلع تشجع الزمالك هتبقي ميه ميه 
 :: 

شكرا جدا على اللقاء من اللقاءات اللذيذة السريعة
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> لما دخلت رقم بطاقتي ظهرت الأسماء والقوائم 
> 
> وأتصدمت أنه عندنا 15 قائمه 
> 
> لم يدعوا لنفسه إلا 3 قوائم منهم
> 
> وصدمت أنه مرشح حزب الحريه والعداله عمال أحد الفلول*




أومال كوسة مش "عباسية" برضك!....لم تظهر أية قوايم أو أسماء  في الجيزة ...وعجبي!

----------


## حسام عمر

> أومال كوسة مش "عباسية" برضك!....لم تظهر أية قوايم أو أسماء  في الجيزة ...وعجبي!


*
ستظهر من بعد غد من بعد أنتهاء المرحله الأولى


اللجان فاضيه خالص النهارده يا خوفي من باقي المراحل*

----------


## حسام عمر

> *موضوع جميل جداً واستمتعت بقرائته والله
> تحية طيبة لصاحبة الموضوع ولحسام باشا*


*
أقسم بالله أنك وحشني بجد

دنتا الوحيد اللي رحت معايا للطبيب

وياما طبيت عليك في أوقات مقندله

أنتا أخ غالي على قلبي 

لولا ضياع تلفوني وبه نمرتك مكنتش سبتك

أتمنى أتصال منك

ونتقابل في أقرب فرصه
*

----------


## حسام عمر

> أهلا بك أخى الفاضل حسام 
> محطة رائقة وسريعة جدا ولكنها مباشرة وتعطى احساس أن من يتحدث يشعر بالثقة فى نفسه وفى المنتدى وفى الآخرين ..وهذه بالتأكيد بشائر محبة مستديمة وسريرة صافية ..
> لم نلتق فى أى الموضوعات ربما بشكل مباشر .. ولكنى - فى هذه المحطة ومن آراء الآخرين التى كانت أكثر امتلاءا ومعرفة بك - عرفت شخصك معرفة موثوق فيها ..فأفضل معرفة لشخص .. دائما هى معرفته من خلال الآخرين .. كما لاحظت دائما دوامك على الدخول والمشاركة بفاعلية وبشكل منتظم ..وأتمنى أن نراك دائما وفى نشاط أكثف مثل السابق كما قال عنك أخونا العزيز أحمد ناصر ..
> 
> شكرا لك وللعزيزة بوكى



*ربنا يبركلك ويكرمك بأذن الله

قابلت الأستاذ أحمد ناصر

في غرفة الأنعاش الخاصه بي 

و أقنعته بلماذا قل أنتاجي
*

----------


## حسام عمر

> *أوبااااااااااااا
> صديقي و حبيبي و أخويا ابو قلب ابيض بخطين حمر هو اللي سايق القطار* 
> 
> *نورت القطار و الدنيا كلها يا حُبي .. المواضيع اللي اخترتها كلها جميلة يا حسام.. بما فيها موضوع اخبار الزمالك* 
> 
> *هاقولك على ملحوظة مهمة يا حُس انت عارف انك اخترت موضوع اخبار الزمالك ليكون المحطة الثانية في محطاتك..* 
> *يا ترى ده بقى بحكم العادة و التعود على وضع الزمالك في المركز الثاني ولا إيه* 
> *الظاهر العقل الباطن هو السبب 
> 
> ...


*ربنا يبركلك ويكرمك ويوفقك

قادر يا كريم

أنتا بجد صديق جميل  ومعرفتي بحضرتك شيء مشرف ليا


مبزعلش منك مهما قلت  ( في بعض الأحيان بتقمص بس )


ربنا يكرمك وتفتح مستشفى كبيره في مصر

لأني عارف أنه مساكين مصر كلهم حتكون النجد اللي بعتهلهم ربنا لشفائهم
*

----------


## حسام عمر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ا
>  ايوة يا حسام زهرة الخير انت عندك اي رأي تاني  والا اي معنى تاني مثلاً 
> ******************
> 
> 
> ...



*كل الموضوع

أنه في عام 2007  بالتحديد يو 28 \10 كتبت ( نقلت طبعا ً ) موضوع كان مقسم لثلاث موضيع

الموضوع الأول في التعريف الثلاثين كانت توجد مشكله

عند الأنجليز بس المصريين ملهمش دعوه بالكلام ده

ده الموضوع



* * قصص وحكايات من زماااااااااااان*

*


غلطش أنا
*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> هههههههههههه
> عارف إعلان أسرع أنترنت في مصر
> 
> أهو أنت اسرع ردود وأقصرها في المحطات


ضحكنى جداً وصف ابن البلد ب أعلان اسرع أنترنت فى مصر
لانى حسيت كده برضوه وحسيت برضوه انك انسان تعتز بخير الكلام ماقل ودل
كلمة ولكن تعنى الكثير .. سعدت بمحطتك السريعة ياأستاذ حسام 
مجهودك واضح جداً فى قاعة قاعة الفنون والطرب وكنت لما بدور على اغانى مختفية 
كنت بلاقى حضرتك جايبها
اشكرك

----------

